# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Χορηγοί και νικητές λαχειοφόρου της κοπής πίτας του Συλλόγου

## Tenorism

*Χορηγία E-comm*

2 ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου Proxim 8470-WD
*Νικητές:*
Winner, MEW
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Χορηγία e-shop*

5 wireless G usb Dongle
*Νικητές*
dti, adia, winner, Ifaistos και ο κάτοχος του λαχνού 94 (αν τα εχει γραψει σωστά ο Ifaistos)


5 wireless G pci adaptors
*Νικητές*
gormir, SV1CIM, mojiro, souxoumouxou, mernion
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Χορηγία gadgetakias και Intersys*

*1.* Web Hosting + Domain Registration 2 Ετών
+ Standard Hosting 100MB [http://www.privenet.gr/internet/standard.php]
+ Domain Registration: Νέα καταχώρηση ή ανανέωση domain name (.gr, .com, .net, .org, .biz, .info)
*Νικητής*
top

*2.* Προϊόντα D-Link (με παράλληλη χορηγία της D-Link Hellas)
1x D-Link Access Point DWL-900AP + 1x D-Link PΟΕ DWL-P100 
*Νικητής*
Ifaistos (τα κέρδισε με το φλουρί)

*3.* Προϊόντα LinkSys (με παράλληλη χορηγία της InterSys)
+ 1x LinkSys Wireless Broadband Router WRT54GS 
*Νικητής*
savas

*4.* Προϊόντα LinkSys (με παράλληλη χορηγία της InterSys)
1x LinkSys Wireless Kit WKPC54G
*Νικητής*
nkladakis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Χορηγία Symantec Hellas*

2 Norton System Works
*Νικητές*
kasiharis, papashark

2 Norton antivirus 2005
*Νικητές*
dermanis, shadowcaster
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Χορηγία Logitel*

elmeg voip ip290
*Νικητής*
babiz

Lancom Airlancer MC-54G pcmcia
*Νικητής*
xbelis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Χορηγία Altec Telecoms*

ALTECnet ADSL Connect 384Kbps 12 μηνών δωρεάν
*Νικητής*
papatrexas

ALTECnet ADSL Connect 512Kbps 12 μηνών με 50% έκπτωση
*Νικητής*
vardas

ALTECnet ADSL Connect 512Kbps 12 μηνών με 50% έκπτωση
*Νικητής*
oNikosEimai

*Στις παραπάνω συνδρομές δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται ο Α.Ρυ.Σ. και ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τους χορηγούς της εκδήλωσης και συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές. 
Ελπίζουμε να περάσατε καλά όσοι παραβρεθήκατε στην κοπή της πίτας.
Και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά να διοργανώσουμε καλύτερη εκδήλωση.


Υ.Γ. Παρακαλούνται όσους έχουν κερδίσει και δεν βλέπουν το όνομά τους στη λίστα των νικητών να στείλουν e-mail στο [email protected] με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους και τηλέφωνο. Αυτό ισχύει και για τους νικητές που δεν έχουν παραλάβει ακόμα τα δώρα τους. Επίσης για την παραλαβή των υπολοίπων δώρων θα γίνει ανακοίνωση με τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## papashark

Ο 91 είμαι εγώ.

Θα στήλω και email

----------


## MerNion

Δεν λέει Merlin αλλά MerNion  ::  Θα στείλω και εγώ mail.

----------


## SV1EFO

Εγω ειμαι ο :
0332
0338
0342
0349
0350
Θα στειλω και mail

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε τι πίνετε ή καλύτερα τι σας πότισαν εκεί.  ::

----------

